# Will this properly cool the basement?



## Aeristine (5 mo ago)

Hello!

I just joined this forum looking for some answers and hopefully someone can help me out. The window a/c unit that was previously installed in the basement was over 20 years old and finally gave out. It started leaking in the corner, so a new 8000 BTU a/c unit was purchased and my boyfriend's father installed it yesterday. The only problem is the unit's vents aren't positioned forward, they're sitting at the top of the unit.




























The vents are angled as "straight" as they can go but I'm concerned that the a/c unit is too high up to the ceiling. I read that if the vents aren't parallel to the ceiling, the air won't circulate properly to towards the furthest parts/rooms of the basement. It obviously gets very cold right where the a/c is but it's TBD if the backrooms get cool enough in a timely manner yet. 

Any timely advice on the matter would be appreciated!


----------



## ABCalculus.com (5 mo ago)

How big is the room? What are the dimensions on each direction?


BTW nice painting


----------

